# Snakes/Scorpions in Phoenix!



## Zed (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi All, I'm moving to Mesa, Phoenix next month with my 2 young daughters and a small dog!! Just a little concerned about the snake/scorpion community everyone keeps warning me about. Could anyone offer any advice/information? Thanks and hope this is not a silly question!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Zed said:


> Hi All, I'm moving to Mesa, Phoenix next month with my 2 young daughters and a small dog!! Just a little concerned about the snake/scorpion community everyone keeps warning me about. Could anyone offer any advice/information? Thanks and hope this is not a silly question!!


Keep your place very clean, keep your yard clean, explain to your daughters about potential dangers, have a plan just in case (emergency service number ...). Not every snake is poisenous and they are scared of you. You may never even see one. Scorpions - have high powered bug spray, do not leave shoes outside or in the garage, use common sense.
Enjoy AZ:>)


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

We've had a small rattlesnake in our garage, as well as a few scorpions over the years...
My husband chased he rattlesnake out with a large broom...
As twostep rightly says, you can buy a spray in Home Depot that'll kill scorpions...
I keep my outdoor boots in the garage....I just make sure I shake them out before I put them on.
As long as you teach your daughters to keep away from anything they don't recognize, you'll be fine.
BTW... we live in Georgia.


----------



## Zed (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

Echo that on shaking boots left outside. Or even inside. I left my gardening gloves outside once (in AZ) and paid the price with a scorpion sting on the end of a finger. 

Regarding rattlesnakes: they can be difficult to see in any sort of natural habitat, get used to looking where you are treading. 

Also, if you have small pets it's advisable to not leave them outside alone; in addition to coyotes and bobcats, there are hawks and large owls that are regularly reported to have flown away with pets.

But on the other hand, it's a great place to live and you'll get used to it. Enjoy the desert and the wildlife! Drink lots of water because the dry air dehydrates you very quickly, and wear a sun hat.


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

Same in Texas! I've lived here 40 years. You just use common sense. Wear shoes when you are out and about (shake them first to be sure they are OK). When working in the garden, use thick gloves when reaching under bushes, etc. if you are gardening. Teach your kids not to pick up anything they are not completely familiar with. Keep small pets inside but supervise them when they have to go outside. Have a reputable pest control company spray your home if you see spiders, roaches, etc. We do this twice a year and it really controls the bugs in the house.
Otherwise, enjoy, use plenty of good sunblock, use good sunglasses to protect your eyes (and your kids as well).


----------



## g0ds1au3r (Dec 8, 2012)

In 3 years of living in Northern Nevada I only came across black widow spiders in our property and they were under the house so unless you are under there they pose no issues.

I did not see any live rattle snakes, but plenty of harmless gopher snakes, lots of scorpions in the desert if I lifted up rocks.

I love the desert :-D


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Never assume a snake or spider is harmless unless you're 100% sure!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Never assume a snake or spider is harmless unless you're 100% sure!!


Never assume a snake or spider is harmless unless you're 100% sure it is dead and even then...!!


----------

